# Charge feats?



## CrimsonWineGlass

I'm creating a dwarven barbarian/fighter and I'm thinking of specializing in charging, what feats are there that center around charging?


----------



## Iku Rex

*Some charge-boosters*


The Furious Charge regional feat from Player's Guide to Faerun gives you +4 on your attack (rather than +2) at the end of a charge. 
The _valorous_ weapon ability (+1) from Unapproachable East lets you deal double damage on a charge. (UE is a "3.25" book. While it wasn't updated in Player's Guide to Faerun, IMO the 3.5 version would be +2d6 damage on a charge, like the rhino hide armor.)
The Headlong Charge feat from Races of Faerun lets an orc or half-orc do double damage at the end of a charge. (Again, "3.25", and again I think +2d6 is more balanced.)
The Catfolk Charge feat from Races of the Wild lets a catfolk character make a full attack against a flat-footed opponent at the end of a charge.
The Diving Charge feat from Races of the Wild lets you add extra damage on a diving charge depending on your fly speed.
The Combat Brute tactical feat from Complete Warrior gives you extra Power Attack damage on the round following a charge. 
The Raptor School tactical feat from Complete Warrior can give you a little extra damage on a charge with a successful jump check. 
The Shock Trooper feat from Complete Warrior lets you subtract from your AC rather than your attack bonus when charging. 
The Shield Charge and Shield Slam feats from Complete Warrior lets you trip or daze (respectively) an opponent hit with a shield bash after a charge.
The Flying Kick feat from Complete Warrior gets you +1d12 damage when you make an unarmed strike at the end of a charge.
Rhino hide armor (DMG). Adds +2d6 damage on a charge.
The _rhino's rush_ (Pal 1, Rgr 1, Wrath 1) spell from the Spell compendium lets you deal double damage on a charge and is cast as a swift action.
The Powerful Charge and Greater Powerful Charge feats from the ECS add damage dice (+1d8 -> +2d6 for a Medium character) on a charge.
The Blood-Spiked Charge tactical feat from PHBII lets you add 2x Str bonus to damage and attack with both spiked shield and spiked armor on a charge. 
The Leap Attack feat from Complete Adventurer doubles (according to WotC) your extra damage from Power Attack.
Centaurs (4HD, +2 LA) deal double damage with a lance on a charge. And they have a +8 racial bonus to Str... If the DM lets you apply mounted combat feats to yourself, Spirited Charge makes that 3x damage.

As for the specific character in the OP:

Are you starting at level 1? Which books can you use? Are you dead set on barbarian/fighter?


----------



## Krel

Leap Attack works excellent as well.


----------



## pawsplay

You might think about prestiging into Highland Stalker, full BAB plus skirmish.


----------



## CrimsonWineGlass

Just list off books, I'll need to approve any non-core material through the DM regardless.  But my DM is pretty lax about it for the most part.  He just doesn't want to have anything too unbalanced in his games.  And no, I'm not set on class or race, but I do want to go with a charge based character regardless of race or class.


----------



## pawsplay

Barbarian 2/Fighter 4/Scout 1 has no XP penalty, and gets +1d6 skirmish, which applies to a charge. Then you would go Highland Stalker (Races of Stone, I think?).

Taking a two more levels of scout would boost your movement rate.


----------



## Rolzup

Can't remember the name of it, but there's a feat in the _Miniatures Handbook_ that lets you throw a weapon as you charge.


----------



## pawsplay

Hurling Charge.


----------

